# traditions .50 cal inline blackpowder gun



## johnrotten (Aug 6, 2007)

well i t was tax free weekend in mass and i bought myself a traditions thunderbolt .50 cal black powder gun. What do you all think did i make a good choice and i do know there are better ones out there but for the money i could pass it up $180.00

thanx


----------



## bigbuck14 (Jul 13, 2007)

those are really nice guns so dont be discouraged. and for that price thats a great bargain. :sniper: :homer:


----------



## johnrotten (Aug 6, 2007)

well i have heard nothing but good things about them. So hearing that is a good thing and for the price you are right it was easy on my poket . Thanks for t he replie i hope to hear more from everyone else


----------



## bigbuck14 (Jul 13, 2007)

your welcome . i just know people who have them and they work wonders.


----------



## johnrotten (Aug 6, 2007)

do they recomened any type of powder or round when they shoot there traditions?


----------



## bigbuck14 (Jul 13, 2007)

ill ask my dad when he gets home. let you know later.


----------



## johnrotten (Aug 6, 2007)

thanx ya let me know

peace


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

pyrodex powder and sabot bullets.


----------



## johnrotten (Aug 6, 2007)

ok thanx for the reply it is been put to consideration, does anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

your welcome they work really well together.


----------

